# bottle top at 9m



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

allright guys i got bored yesterday so i did a quick video whilst practicing


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Super shooting fella how are you aiming ? thanks phil.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

looking down the bands and focusing on the target aswell at the same time


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

AJhunt said:


> looking down the bands and focusing on the target aswell at the same time


Can i ask what bands do you use thanks phil.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Seeing all that snow and watching you shoot with gloves on gave me the shivers!!! Time to put another log on the fire ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

phil said:


> AJhunt said:
> 
> 
> > looking down the bands and focusing on the target aswell at the same time
> ...


hi phill i use cheap excersise band, thera band, dankung tube,dub dub tube but in this video i was using natural latex


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Charles said:


> Good shooting! Seeing all that snow and watching you shoot with gloves on gave me the shivers!!! Time to put another log on the fire ...
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


cheers Charles yes it was a bit chilly


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

AJhunt said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > AJhunt said:
> ...


Hi were would you get natural latex thanks phil.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I never thought of shooting a slingshot with full gloves on! I have a hard enough time with no gloves! great shooting by the way!


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Sweet shot bro!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome shooting!!!!!

Cheers ..Q


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

phil said:


> AJhunt said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


it came with the catapult wich is a flippingout you can buy the natural latex band sets from nation at flipping out here is the website

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories-bands-pouches


----------

